# ياريت تردوا عليا علشان دي اول مشاركه لي



## محب جدا (1 فبراير 2006)

*ياريت تردوا عليا علشان دي اول مشاركه لي*

*"بل قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمجاوبةكل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة و خوف ونترك عقائد الاخرين فى حالها "*

*بما اني محب جدا فقد احببت ان ابدا كلامي بهذا الكلام الجميل*

*كنت في يوم في احدي غرف البالتوك حيث كان هناك شخص مسيحي واخرين مسلمين يناقشوه وطرحوا عليه سؤالا ولم يستطع ان يجيب هو .*
*وفي الحقيقه لم يكن عندي رد مقنع فارجو من الجميع(العارفين) الافاده*

*هل يوجد حد الرده في المسيحيه؟؟؟*
*فاجاب الشخص المسيحي بالنفي وقال بل هو موجود في الاسلام*
*فاعادوا السؤال يعني مش موجود في دينك؟؟*
*قال لا*
*فقالوا نحن نفخر بوجود حد الرده عندنا(ولم اهتم بهذه الجمله فهذا شانهم)*

*ولكنهم اتوا بنص من العهد القديم حقيقة لا اذكره حرفيا ولم احاول ان ابحث عنه*

*قالو فيما معناه*
*(وان اتاك شخص وقال لك اعبد غير الاهك فاقتله قتلا ............)*
فاجاب اجابة غريبه وقال لقد كان هذا في العهد القديم!!!!!!!!!!

*ارجو الرد السريع جدا*


----------



## blackguitar (1 فبراير 2006)

*يا اخ محب جدا
ممكن تجيبلى الشاهد بتاع الايه عشان اعرف ابحث فيها*


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

التثنية 13

وإنْ أغراكَ في الخفاءِ أخوكَ اَبْنُ أمِّكَ، أوِ اَبنُكَ، أوِ اَبنَتُكَ، أوِ اَمرَأتُكَ التي في حَرَمِكَ، أو صديقُكَ الذي هوَ كنَفْسِكَ، فقالَ لكَ: «تعالَ نعبُدُ آلهةً أخرى لا تعرِفُها أنتَ وآباؤُكَ 8مِنْ آلهةِ الشُّعوبِ الذينَ حَوالَيكُم، القريبينَ مِنكُم والبعيدينَ عَنكُم، مِنْ أقاصي الأرضِ إلى أقاصيها»، 9فلا تلتَفِتْ إليهِ، ولا تسمَعْ لَه، ولا يتَوجعْ قلبُكَ علَيهِ، ولا تتَحَمَّلْهُ، ولا تستُرْ علَيهِ، 10بلِ اَقْتُلْهُ قَتْلاً. يَدُكَ تكونُ علَيهِ أوَّلاً لِقَتلِهِ، ثُمَ أيدي سائِرِ الشَّعبِ أخيرًا. 11ترجمُهُ بالحجارةِ حتى يموتَ، لأنَّهُ حاولَ أنْ يُبعِدَكَ عَنِ الرّبِّ إلهِكَ الذي أخرَجكَ مِنْ أرضِ مِصْرَ، مِنْ دارِ العبوديَّةِ. 12فيَسمَعُ كُلُّ بَني إِسرائيلَ ويخافونَ، فلا يعودونَ يصنَعونَ مِثلَ هذا العمَلِ المُنكَرِ فيما بَينَهُم.


الحديث هنا عن الغاوي الذي يدعوك الى عبادة الاوثان فهنا امر بعدم الاصغاء له او ستره بل رجمه لكن هناك اختلاف كبير بينها و بين الرد في الاسلام


----------



## GODFATHER (1 فبراير 2006)

السيد المسيح ترك الحرية يا أماتقبلوا او ماتقبلوا


----------



## محب جدا (1 فبراير 2006)

فقالَ لكَ: «تعالَ نعبُدُ آلهةً أخرى لا تعرِفُها أنتَ وآباؤُكَ........ولا تتَحَمَّلْهُ، ولا تستُرْ علَيهِ، 10بلِ اَقْتُلْهُ قَتْلاً.

ان قال لك اترك دينك واذهب لدين غيره فاقتله.
هذا ما افهمه من النص
رجاء ان يكون الشرح اكثر استفاضه مع توضيح الفرق بين هذا الكلام وبين الرده عند المسلمين
وشكرا علي سعة الصدر


----------



## whocares (1 فبراير 2006)

شكرا My Rock على الإقتباس.

محب جدا، و لتعلم أيضا أن كل القوانين الطقسية و الأوامر في العهد القديم قد أتمها المسيح في صليبه، كالذبائح و رجم الزناة و اللواطيين، و حتى أمور الطعام و الختان و ما شابه فهي كانت وقتية ليتممها المسيح بإرادته و صليب فدائه الذي به فد تم رجم الغاوي و الخاطيء و الرابي...إلخ. من يريد الرد على المسلمين عليه أن يتحلى بنعمة الله التي هي محبة و بر، أي أن نعمة الله سترت كل الخطاة و العيوب المقترفة من كل إنسان و عواقبها المذكورة بالعهد القديم. فالعهد القديم يمثل علاقة الله القديمة في التعامل مع البشر و العهد الجديد يتمم و يكمل و يهيمن على العهد القديم.


----------



## whocares (1 فبراير 2006)

_14لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ تَحْصُرُنَا. إِذْ نَحْنُ نَحْسِبُ هَذَا: أَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ وَاحِدٌ قَدْ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ. فَالْجَمِيعُ إِذاً مَاتُوا. 15وَهُوَ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ كَيْ يَعِيشَ الأَحْيَاءُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ لاَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لِلَّذِي مَاتَ لأَجْلِهِمْ وَقَامَ. 16إِذاً نَحْنُ مِنَ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُ أَحَداً حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. وَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، لَكِنِ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُهُ بَعْدُ. 17إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً. 18وَلَكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، 19أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 20إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ. 21لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. (2 كو 5)._

إذا أخي الحبيب، نحن لا يحصرنا العهد القديم ففي صليب المسيح أتخذ عقاب الله واقعه، و الذي يتضمن الإقتباس من التثنية. إذا مش فاهم ضلك إسأل. 

سلام الله معك.


----------



## محب جدا (1 فبراير 2006)

*يا جماعه ارجوكم من غير كلام كبير*

*هل ما ورد في العهد القديم عبارة عن حد الرده؟؟*
*هل نؤمن ايمانا تاما بكل ما ورد بالعهد القديم؟؟*
*ما الفرق بين هذا النص وحد الرده في الاسلام؟؟*

*شكرا لكل من اهتم ورد علي سؤالي *
*واعذروني ان كان فهمي بطيئا*


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> *هل ما ورد في العهد القديم عبارة عن حد الرده؟؟*


 
*نوعا ما, نعم*

*



هل نؤمن ايمانا تاما بكل ما ورد بالعهد القديم؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بالتأكيدنؤمن, لكن لا ننسى ان المسيح اكمل ما ورد, اذ بصلبه و قيامته اتمم هذه الشرائع اذ المسيح يعطي الانسان كامل الحرية بالقبول و الرفض*


*



ما الفرق بين هذا النص وحد الرده في الاسلام؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الفرق كبير, فالاسلام يدعوا قتل كل انسان غير دينه, اما النص فيدعوا الى رجم و قتل الانسان الغاوي الذي يدعو شعب الله الى عبادة الاصنام و الاوثان*


----------



## أنا مسلم (1 فبراير 2006)

> اذ المسيح يعطي الانسان كامل الحرية بالقبول و الرفض


ممكن سؤال يعنى إيه حر يقبل ويرفض ..وماذا على لو رفضت وماذا على لو قبلت



> الفرق كبير, فالاسلام يدعوا قتل كل انسان غير دينه


غير صحيح ..الرده فى الإسلام هو قتل الشخص الذى إرتد من الإسلام إلى خارجه



> اما النص فيدعوا الى رجم و قتل الانسان الغاوي الذي يدعو شعب الله الى عبادة الاصنام و الاوثان[/quote
> ]
> هل الإسلام يدعو إلى عبادة يسوع بالتأكيد لا إذا طبقوا فينا هذا النص ..رجاء


----------



## محب جدا (1 فبراير 2006)

الحمد لله الردود المره دي واضحه
يعني العهد القديم به حد الرده   ده رد اول سؤال

بالنسبه للسؤال التاني انا عاوز اجابه قاطعه ان كان المسيح لغي حد الرده 
ياريت توضحلي علشان الكلام يكون معقول كيف يكون هذا اكمال ؟

وبالنسبه للسؤال التالت ممكن من my rock  ياتي بالنص من الاسلام الذي يدعم كلامه

ومن (انا مسلم) ان ياتي بنصوص الرده من الاسلام 

حتي تكون الصوره واضحه

شكرا


----------



## محب جدا (1 فبراير 2006)

الحمد لله الردود المره دي واضحه
يعني العهد القديم به حد الرده   ده رد اول سؤال

بالنسبه للسؤال التاني انا عاوز اجابه قاطعه ان كان المسيح لغي حد الرده 
ياريت توضحلي علشان الكلام يكون معقول كيف يكون هذا اكمال ؟

وبالنسبه للسؤال التالت ممكن من my rock  ياتي بالنص من الاسلام الذي يدعم كلامه

ومن (انا مسلم) ان ياتي بنصوص الرده من الاسلام 

حتي تكون الصوره واضحه

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> الحمد لله الردود المره دي واضحه
> يعني العهد القديم به حد الرده ده رد اول سؤال


 
عزيزي, هناك فرق بين ان يخرج الشخص من دينه و بين الشخص الذي الذي يجعوا الى عبادة الالهة الاخرى, فلا يعتبر حد الردة للشخص الخارج عن اليهودية, بل حد الدعوة للخروج عن اليهودية




> بالنسبه للسؤال التاني انا عاوز اجابه قاطعه ان كان المسيح لغي حد الرده
> ياريت توضحلي علشان الكلام يكون معقول كيف يكون هذا اكمال ؟


 
المسيح لم يلغي شئ, بل اكمل كل شئ بحسب فمه الطاهر اذ اقتبس ما جاء به الاخ WHOCARES

_14لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ تَحْصُرُنَا. إِذْ نَحْنُ نَحْسِبُ هَذَا: أَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ وَاحِدٌ قَدْ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ. فَالْجَمِيعُ إِذاً مَاتُوا. 15وَهُوَ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ كَيْ يَعِيشَ الأَحْيَاءُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ لاَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لِلَّذِي مَاتَ لأَجْلِهِمْ وَقَامَ. 16إِذاً نَحْنُ مِنَ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُ أَحَداً حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. وَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، لَكِنِ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُهُ بَعْدُ. 17إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً. 18وَلَكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، 19أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 20إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ. 21لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. (2 كو 5)._


المسيح مات من اجل الجميع, لذلك عند تطبيق امر الرجم بشأن شخص ما, المسيح دفعه الموت بداله, لذلك امر الرجم سيكون جاري يا عزيزي, لكن المسيح دفع الحساب
 



> وبالنسبه للسؤال التالت ممكن من my rock ياتي بالنص من الاسلام الذي يدعم كلامه
> 
> ومن (انا مسلم) ان ياتي بنصوص الرده من الاسلام
> 
> ...


 
انتظرني بكرة بجيبلك النصوص


----------



## maarttina (2 فبراير 2006)

* سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الثاني
 افتتان المسلمين بعد موت الرسول 
قال ابن إسحاق : ولما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عظمت به مصيبة المسلمين فكانت عائشة ، فيما بلغني ، تقول  لما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ارتدت العرب ، واشرأبت اليهودية والنصرانية ، ونجم النفاق وصار المسلمون كالغنم المطيرة في الليلة الشاتية لفقد نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى جمعهم الله على أبي بكر  

قال ابن هشام : حدثني أبو عبيدة وغيره من أهل العلم  أن أكثر أهل مكة لما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هموا بالرجوع عن الإسلام وأرادوا ذلك حتى خافهم عتاب بن أسيد ، فتوارى ، فقام سهيل بن عمرو ، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم ذكر وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال إن ذلك لم يزد الإسلام إلا قوة ، فمن رابنا ضربنا عنقه فتراجع الناس وكفوا عما هموا به وظهر عتاب بن أسيد . فهذا المقام الذي أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله لعمر بن الخطاب إنه عسى أن يقوم مقاما لا تذمه

صحيح البخاري 2794 الجهاد والسير
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عليا ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏حرق قوما فبلغ ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏فقال ‏ 
‏لو كنت أنا لم أحرقهم لأن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا تعذبوا بعذاب الله ولقتلتهم كما قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ‏.*


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2006)

سبقتيني يا ميرتينا, ربنا يباركك


----------



## أنا مسلم (2 فبراير 2006)

*حذف من قبل ماي روك*


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2006)

عفوا يا مسلم, لكن الموضوع ليس لك فيه اي علاقة, الاخ سأل كم سؤال و نحن اجبنا عليه, يمكنك طرح مداخلتك في موضوع مستقل و نرد عليك بالنعمة

اتمنى انك ما تزعل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محب جدا (2 فبراير 2006)

يا جماعه كل ده معناه ان اللي يبدل دينه يقتل (هذه رده) عقوبتها في الاسلام القتل
هل توافق (my rock) ؟
انت قلت في مشاركة سابقه ان الرده في الاسلام هي انه يقتل كل شخص غير مسلم
واعترض عليك (انا مسلم) وطلبت دليل من كل منكم اجبت انت بادله تختلف في معناها مع المشاركه الاولي 
ومنعت مشاركة (انا مسلم)

ختاما للموضوع:

هل تبديل الانسان لدينه له عقوبة القتل في القرءان
ومن يامر غيره بتغير دينه له عقوبة القتل في العهد القديم

ارجو الاجابه بمنتهي الاختصار


----------



## أنا مسلم (3 فبراير 2006)

> اتمنى انك ما تزعل


مايهمنى هو ان يراها القارئ قبل الحذف ...وأرجوا ان يكون الأستاذ محب قد راءاها

أستاذ محب جدا العلم يأخذ من منبعه فمن الغرابه ان تسأل المسيحيين عن أحكام الإسلام !! ولعلك لاحظت كيف يمنعوننا من الرد


----------



## maarttina (3 فبراير 2006)

خير ما فعلت يا روك بصراحه ياريت كل المشاركات كده بصراحه انسان بالسلوكيات اللي عرفنها عنه ده وانه لا يحترمنا وينتظر اي فرصة لاهانة عقيدتنا لا اعتقد مكانه وسطنا 
سلام ونعمه للجميع من يستحقون السلام فقط


----------



## ma7aba (3 فبراير 2006)

> هل تبديل الانسان لدينه له عقوبة القتل في القرءان


بالإسلام نعم ولكن بالعهد القديم لا والسبب أن اليهود كانوا ينتظرون ومازالوا ينتظرون المسيح وبالتالي هم مهيئون لتغير دينهم وشريعتهم ولكن الآية المذكورة هي فقط قتل من يدعوك للشرك والكفر وليس من يختار دين غير دينة


----------



## محب جدا (3 فبراير 2006)

بمعني ان الشخص( المسلم مثلا) الذي يدعوك للدخول في الاسلام يجب قتله؟؟؟؟
هل هذا الكلام صحيح يا جماعه!!!

انا لا اعتقد ان هذا شيئا جيدا


----------



## emad_hanna (3 فبراير 2006)

يا عزيزي 

بالبلدي 

العهد القديم بيتكلم عن جماعة أسمها شعب الله المختار ... وشعب الله المختار كانوا مخصصين لأجل أنهم يكونوا نور للعالم ، ومنهم يخرج المخلص المسيح الرب ... 
لكن اللي يشوف العهد القديم يلاقي شعب الله ده سريع التقلب سريع الزوغان وراء آلهة أخرى غريبة ... وراجع سفر القضاة هتلاقي سرعة ترك الرب نتيجة لتأثير الجيران  عليهم 

الله أمر أن أي شخص ممكن يبعدهم عن هدفهم يقتل ... لكن لو ببساطة واحد قرر أنه يهاجر ويبعد عن القبيلة ويبعد عن شعب الله خلاص هو حر ... وعندنا مثل بسيط أن نعمى خرجت وتغربت هي وزوجها وابناها وتركت ميراث أبائها في مجاعة في عصر القضاة ولم يقتلهم أحد ... وعندما رجعت استقبلوها بالترحاب 

إذا لا يوجد حد ردة 

ما معنى هذه الاية 

معناها متخليش حد يسيطر عليك ويبعدك عن الله ... وإذا حاول كدة يقتل ... وانتهى الامر بعد المسيح ...وأصبح هناك حرية في المسيح وأصبح الروح القدس هو الذي يسيطر على الامور... 

انتهى امر واصبح لا يوجد ردة .......... 

لذلك الردة في الاسلام تعني أكثر من شيء 
1- الاسلام لا يمكن أن يكون تسلسل طبيعي للفكر الالهي تجاه الانسان ( كما يحاول المسلم أن يقول ) لأنه بالردة حدثت سقطة فكرية وسلوكية عميقة 
2- رجوع الى الردة نوع من العنصرية الغير مبررة ... فاسرائيل كانت شعب مخصص منه جاء المسيح منه تم النبوات ... ولا زالت النبوات تتم في هذا الشعب الى الآن وستستمر الى المجيء الثاني ... وبالتالي وجود شعب آخر هو غير منطقي 
3- الردة ارهاب لإتباع الله ... والله في المسيح أرجع لنا حريتنا المفقودة ... وترك لنا الأمر في أن نتبعه أو لا نتبعه ... والردة هي رجوع لعصر العبودية المنتهي تماما في المسيح يسوع 

تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (4 فبراير 2006)

> بمعني ان الشخص( المسلم مثلا) الذي يدعوك للدخول في الاسلام يجب قتله؟؟؟؟
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح يا جماعه!!!
> 
> انا لا اعتقد ان هذا شيئا جيدا


أولا التشريع هو الشخص العابد للأصنام الرافض لله الواحد عندما يدعوك عند اليهود ولاحظ ليس عند المسيحيين (والسبب أن التشريع التوراتي هو تشريع فيه حرب وفيه قتال والسبب هو أنهم كانوا يؤمنون بالله ومن حولهم شعوب غير مؤمنه بالله فكان من واجبهم الدفاع عن نفسهم لأنشاء الدولة التي سيأتي فيها الفادي بين شعب يؤمن بالله الواحد وليس بين عبدة اصنام ) عندما يأتي هذا الشخص ويحاول التخريب ودعةتك للإشراك هذا يقتل 
والآن المسيحيين لا ينظرون للمسلمين انهم عابدوا اصنام ولا مشركين بالله بل هم كاليهود يؤمنون بالله ولكنهم يرفضون نعمة الفداء والتجسد وبالتالي الآية لا تنطبق عليه المسيح حين بشر بالمسيحية ومن بعده الرسل تركوا لك حرية الأختيار بكل شيء فهو يقف على الباب بإنتظار أن تفتح له فإن فتحت خلصت وإن لم تفتح بقيت ميتاً روحياً بسبب الخطيئة فأجرة الخطيئة هي الموت وبالتالي التشريع اليهودي لا يلزمنا ابداً


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

انا محتلفه مع حضرتك استاذ المحبة 
لان المسلميين غير مؤمنين بالاله الذي نعرفه نحن كمسيحيين والهم هو صنم لا يختلفون عن عبدة الاصنام شيئا وده رائيي المتواضع


----------



## ma7aba (4 فبراير 2006)

الأخت مارتينا بغض النظر عن نظرتنا للمسلمين المسيح حرم علينا قتل أحد او ان نرفع السيف فمن اخذ بالسيف بالسيف يؤخذ ولذلك حرم اي حد أو اي تشريع يهودي يدعوا للقتل وبناءاً عليه أكرر المسيحية ليس فيها حد ردة


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

اخي محبة ليس معني كلامي ان هناك رده بالمسيحية اطلاقا فشريعتنا الوحيدة هي كلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد 
انا كنت قاصده بس اني اوضح المسلميين يعبدون الاصنام مثلهم مثل البوذيين تماما 
واشكرك لمحبتك وطبعا متفقه مع كلامك وكل كلمة قلتها


----------



## Maya (4 فبراير 2006)

*أشكرك أختي  maarttina على التوضيح فهذا الأمر قد يثير اللبس لدى الكثيرين الذين يعتبرون اليهود والمحمديين متشابهين لأنهم لم يقبلوا المسيح و هذا خطأ كبيرة ، فما الذي يأتي بالمحمديين الذين يعبدون إله قال لهم بأن الثالوث لا وجود له وكفّر كل  من يقول إن عيسى بن مريم هو الله ، فهل هذا إيمان كإيمان اليهود الذين ينتظرون المسيح المنتظر رب الجنود إله إسرائيل و كل العالم ،  ولكنهم لم يؤمنوا بعد ( وأشدد على كلمة بعد فالرب يسوع لم يقل خراف إسرائيل الخاطئة بل قال الضالة أي أنها ستعود يوماً إليه وإلى حضن الكنيسة ) بأن يسوع الناصري هو المسيح المنتظر ، حيث يمكننا  تشبيه المسيحيين واليهود بأنهم أخوة يمشون على طريق واحد هو طريق الخلاص لكن اليهود وقفوا في منتصف الطريق بينما واصل المسيحيون السير إلى نهاية الطريق ، فالطريق واحد وأسباب الإيمان واحدة وحتى الناهية بالخلاص واحدة  ولكن اليهود يحتاجون لمن يساعدهم على اجتياز الباب المغلق في منتصف الطريق ويوضح لهم حقيقة إيماننا المسيحي وكيف أننا نؤمن بأن يسوع الناصري هو المسيح ، وهذا تم في فترات التاريخ المختلفة فقد قبل الكثير من اليهود الإيمان المسيحي و كثير منهم اليوم مؤمنون بشدة وأكثر من كثير  من المسيحيين بالولادة الذين اختاروا العلمانية  أو الإلحاد ، و الشعب اليهودي كان كله سيدخل في الإيمان  المسيحي  لولا ظروف تاريخية وسياسية مر بها العالم وانقطاع الحوار والتواصل بني الشعبين لسنوات عديدة تخللتها حروب ومآسي وتوقف العمل والكرازة بالإنجيل وسط هذا الشعب  ، ولكن أملي وإيماني أن الخراف الضالة لا بد أن تعود إن لم يكن اليوم فغداً ، أما ما يسمى حد الردة فاتفق معك ومع الأخ محبة والذي أعتب عليه لأنه تحدث وقال أن المسلمين و اليهود هم متشابهون ويعبدون إلهاً واحد ،  فشتان الفرق بين أتباع طريق الظلمة وبين السائرين على طريق الخلاص المحتاجين لعون ومساعدة إخوانهم المؤمنين لينالوا الخلاص بالمسيح الرب  ...*


----------



## whocares (4 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> اخي محبة ليس معني كلامي ان هناك رده بالمسيحية اطلاقا فشريعتنا الوحيدة هي كلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد
> انا كنت قاصده بس اني اوضح المسلميين يعبدون الاصنام مثلهم مثل البوذيين تماما
> واشكرك لمحبتك وطبعا متفقه مع كلامك وكل كلمة قلتها



المسلمون لا يعبدون الأصنام. كل إنسان لديه تعبيره الخاص لعبادة الله الحي الحقيقي (و إن كان خاطئا)، فالأجدر بنا أن نُعلم المسلمين أن الله حي كامل متكامل في شخص السيد المسيح بفعل عدالته المُعاقبة للخطيئة و رحمته التي بذلت الإبن الوحيد للحلول محل عقابنا نحن المستحق، و هذا ما لم يتم في شخص الله المذكور بالقرآن الكريم مع أنه مذكور عنه أنه القدوس و الرحيم، و لكنه لم يكن قدوسا رحيما في نفس اللحظة. (أنظروا أسلوب حوار رسولنا بولس مع عبدة "الإلـه المجهول" في أعمال 17). فقط تصحيح للمعلومات و طريقة أفضل لللإعلان عن ربك و ربي يا أختي الكريمة.

محب جدا،

هل تُعاني حضرتك بين وصيتين تعتقد أن كلاهما يناقد الآخر؟ ان القتل المستجوب في العهد القديم مازال ساري المفعول في العهد الجديد و استحقاق القتل قد تم في المسيح، ليس لأنه هو الغاوي الذي يريدنا الضلال وراء آلهات أخرى بل نعني حق العقوبة كما تُعلّم الوصية، فبدلا من فعلية موت الغاوي (قتله) مات (قُتل) المسيح نيابة عنه لذا تبرأ دم المضلل و لن نقتله لضلاله، و هو/هي يتحمل نتيجة الضلال من غير الإيمان بكفارة المسيح عنه/ها. أتمنى أنك فهمت يا أخي.


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

whocares
ممكن حضرتك تقولي من هو اله الاسلام 
اللات هو اله القمر الذي تزوج من العزه وهي الشمس وانجب مناة 
وهذه اسطورة معروفه لدي العرب قديما 
ولكن علي كلا احب اوضح وانا مش عالمة لاهوت ولا حاجة لكن مصطلح كلمة الله تلك ليس لاهوتي ولا يخصنا كمسيحيين 
واسفه جدا لو الرد مش هيعجب حضرتك 
بس انا عند رائيي الا ان يثبت اي حد ان المسلميين ليسو عابدي اصنام من خلال القرأن او اي كتاب اسلامي


----------



## whocares (4 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> whocares
> ممكن حضرتك تقولي من هو اله الاسلام
> اللات هو اله القمر الذي تزوج من العزه وهي الشمس وانجب مناة
> وهذه اسطورة معروفه لدي العرب قديما
> ...



أختي مارتينا (إسم جميل)،

ما أحاول توضيحه لك أنه مش مهم من أين أتت القصص و الأسماء. السيد المسيح لم يكرس نفسه في البحث و النعت في أيمانات أخرى إلا في حالة توضيحه للناس بأنه هو نفسه من يعبدون عن جهل ويقوم بتوضيح ذلك بالأدلة و اليقين و يمنحهم حرية الخيار، فتكون دينونتهم في يوم الدين حقة سواء امنوا أو أعرضوا. إذا، لم يكتف بنعت الخطأ بل أحضر البشرى السارة و ألصقها بالإشارة للخطأ المرتكب في عبادة الله (الخالق) الحي الحقيقي.
أنتِ كلامك مو غلط يا عزيزتي، و نريد أن نضعه في حيز إيجابي مُفيد يلاشي شك المشكك ليرى النور، و أنا متأكد أنك غيورة على عمل الرب و حفظ إسمه المجيد كباقي الأخوة و الأخوات، و ربنا يستخدمك لمجده.

أما بخصوص كلمة الله، فالإسـم عام في اللغة العربية التي نتخاطب بها ليشير لرب الكون. عندما يصلي متكلم اللغة الإنجليزية يقول "God"، و أصل الكلمة لاتيني بحروف "جاما"، "أوميجا"، و "دلتا". 

سلام الرب معك.


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

مش عارفه طيب هو كلامي يمكن ماكنش مفهوم ؟؟؟؟
اقول من جديد انا اشرح او اوضح حاله كنوع من الاقرار بيها 
علشان ماحدش يقول ان شعب اسرائيل زي اتباع محمد فاتباع محمد لا يتبعون نفس الاله الذي نعرفه نحن وده حاجة مالهاش علاقة بفلسفة المناقشات او غيرها 
انا بأقر حقيقة علمية ثابته في الكتب ليس لها دخل هي مجرده كمعلومة 
يعني المسلميين عندهم ان الشمس تغرب في بركة طين وده جهل علمي هل علشان ماقلهمش الحقيقة فينفروا مني اقولهم لا هي بتغرب في النيل مش بتغرب في بركة الطين 
كن واقعي وحاول تفهم معني كلامي بشكل صحيح بعيدا عن الامور الفلسفية التي لا اجيدها بصراحه فما هو داخلي اعبر عنه بكل وضوح


----------



## whocares (4 فبراير 2006)

أعتقد أننا تشتتنا عن الموضوع الأصلي فها أنا أذكر نفسي و الآخرين على الإلتزام بعنوان المدخلة، و يمكن الخوض في شؤون اليهود و المسلمين في مدخلة جديدة لمن يرغب.


----------



## whocares (4 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> مش عارفه طيب هو كلامي يمكن ماكنش مفهوم ؟؟؟؟
> اقول من جديد انا اشرح او اوضح حاله كنوع من الاقرار بيها .... كن واقعي وحاول تفهم معني كلامي بشكل صحيح بعيدا عن الامور الفلسفية التي لا اجيدها بصراحه فما هو داخلي اعبر عنه بكل وضوح



الأخ محبة قال لك أن المسلمين و اليهود لا يؤمنون بالفداء مع أنهم يقولون أنهم يعبدون الله الحي، فرددتي و قلتي الحقيقة أنهم لا يعبدون نفس إله المسيحيين. الأخ محبة تركز كلامه على أن كفارة المسيح هيمنت على التشريع اليهودي الآمر بقتل المُضل، و الذي أثار مشكلة فهم "محب جدا." أنت ركزت على نقطة أن المسلمين كذا و كذا، و أنا أقول لك أنه من واجبنا أن نقوم بذلك و علينا أيضا أن نذكر الناحية الإيجابية في الإسلام و أمور الشبه (كما فعل الرسول بولس مع عبدة الله المجهول في أعمال 17)، فلا نكتفي بذكر أوجه الاختلاف و السلبيات بل نذكر أوجه الشبه لتعليل أمور الإختلاف لأن هدفنا في النهاية هي أن لا يموت الشرير بل بأن يرد عن شره و يعرف الله الحقيقيي. كيف للمسلم أو أي أحد أن يعرف المسيح حق المعرفة إن لم يذكر أمور الشبه مع أمور الخلاف في إيمانه الحالي و يكرز بالصحيح و بالتالي يُنشيء علاقة تفاهم لمعرفة الحق مع من لا يعرف الحق؟ وإلا ما هي فائدة تعليقاتك إن لم يكن الدافع منها أن يعرف المسلمين خلاصهم في المسيح؟ كلام و خلص؟ تفريغ للمشاعر و بس؟

ما هو دافعك من ذكر المذكور؟ أرجو أن لا تفهميني غلط. و سلام الله معك.


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

لست مختلفه في ان اليهود لا يؤمنون بالكفاره في شخص السيد المسيح ولكن الفرق بينهم وبين المسلميين ان اليهود يعترفون بالوهية المسيح وينتظروه ولكن المسلميين ينكروا لاهوت المسيح ويعاملوه معاملة محد رسول الشيطان 
الان فهمت المقصود من الفرق ؟؟؟
فاليهودي من الجهه الايمانية بالاله هو يعبد نفس الاله الذي اعبده ولكن ينقصه مرحلة الكفاره 
اما المسلم فلا اعتقد ان هناك اي وجه تشابه بيني وبينه وده وجهة نظري انا كمارتينا 
لا شراكه بين الظلمة والنور 
لا انا لست مهتمه واقولها علنا ان يؤمن المسلم بالمسيح او لا ما يهمني هو الدفاع عن عقيدتي وهدم شريعة الشيطان المسماه بالاسلام 
انا دايما بعلنها في كل مكان وهذا امر لا اخشي ان يحتسب عليا


----------



## whocares (4 فبراير 2006)

مارتينا،

سأرد عايك في موضوع جديد بعنوان " من هم أعداء الله؟" في نفس هذا المنتدى الذي أتناول إشرافه. سلامه معك.


----------



## محب جدا (4 فبراير 2006)

كل ده كلام 
حرام عليكم 
يا جماعه ياريت تكون الاجابات مختصره وترد علي كل نقطة علي حده 
دي مواضيع انشاء
شكرا


----------



## ma7aba (4 فبراير 2006)

> كل ده كلام
> حرام عليكم
> يا جماعه ياريت تكون الاجابات مختصره وترد علي كل نقطة علي حده
> دي مواضيع انشاء
> شكرا


أجابتي كانت مختصرةوتعطيك الخلاصة ياريت تراجعها


----------



## محب جدا (4 فبراير 2006)

فعلا استاذ محبه اجاباتك من اقصر الاجابات وواضحه
ولكي انتهي من هذا الموضوع بفائدة  اوجه سؤالي التالي لاثنين فقط
الاستاذ my rock والاستاذ ma7aba 

استاذ ماي روك حضرتك في المشاركة رقم 9 اجبت ( الي حد ما , نعم) ردا علي سؤالي هل هذه رده.
في ضوء المشاركات التي تبعت كلام حضرتك وباعتبارك مشرف عام ايه اخر كلام

سؤال ثاني:
بما ان فعل رجل في الف رجل   اشد من قول الف رجل لرجل
ايهما اشد خطرا   الخارج من دينه لدين اخر 
                       ام الذي يدعوك ان تخرج من دينك
اعتقد ان الفتنه التي يحدثها الاول اشد فتكا باستقرار الامه

سؤال ثالث :
فهمت من سياق الكلام ان يسوع ما اتي لينقض العهد القديم ولكن ليكمل ولكن ليس كل ما ياتي في العهد القديم نحن ملزمون به ( ارجو التركيز علي هذه النقطه لانها الاكثر تعقيدا بالنسبه لي )

سؤال جانبي

اريد ان اسال عن اشياء كثيره اقرءها في مواقع اسلاميه (كثيره جدا) واخاف ان اصنع بلبله
هل يمكن ان ابعثها لاحد المشرفين في رساله خاصه؟
شكرا


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

اسمع يا محب جدا عندي كلمة مهمه لحضرتك الاسئلة التي يسالها المسلميين لا تخيفنا وهلي لا تزعزع ايماننا ولو 1% لسبب بسيط لان نفس تلك الاسئلة سؤلت لابائنا واجدادنا منذ 1400 سنة ودفعوا حياتهم ثمن لاجابتهم عليها
اذن عليك ان تطرح ما شئت ولكن اجابة بس بسيطه علي سؤالك ايها اشد خطرا علي الامه من يرتد عن دينه ام من يدعوك للدين الاخر
بالنسبة لي من يدعوك لعبادة اخري ليه ؟؟؟
بالنسبة لمارتينا لو كل العالم بقي مسلم مثلا مش ممكن هكون مسلمه لمجرد ان كل العالم راح بقي مسلم 
اذا انا واحده عندي يقين وقناعه عقلية بما اعتقد مش ممكن هتركه لان اشخاص ارتدوا عنه 
لكن من يدعوك الي عبادة اديان فهو حر يفعل ما يشاء ليس لي فيه اي دخل 
لكن منطق ان من يرتد يحدث بلبله ده حجة الضعيف من ليس لديه قدرة علي الاقناع والحوار 
وحتي لو ارتد ليه اقتله مش يمكن يهتدي مرة اخري ويعود للصواب ده لو انا متأكده اني علي صواب يعني
اتمني تكون وصلك المعني
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

اولا يتضح من كلامك ان مسلم, فلماذا الخداع و اللعب على اساس انك مسيحي؟




			
				محب جدا قال:
			
		

> استاذ ماي روك حضرتك في المشاركة رقم 9 اجبت ( الي حد ما , نعم) ردا علي سؤالي هل هذه رده.
> في ضوء المشاركات التي تبعت كلام حضرتك وباعتبارك مشرف عام ايه اخر كلام


 
معنات كلامي, ان ليس حد الردة الذي هو في الاسلام, اي الذي يترك الاسلام يحلل دمه.. هنا الكلام كما اوضحنا سابقا عن الشخص الذي يدعوا الى ترك عبادة الله و الدعوة الى عبادة الاخرين, يعني مش معناة انسان ارتد عن اليهودية معناها يتقتل, بل الانسان الذي يدعوا الى ترك عبادة الله و الدعوة الى عبادة الاوثان و الاصنام




> سؤال ثاني:
> بما ان فعل رجل في الف رجل اشد من قول الف رجل لرجل
> ايهما اشد خطرا الخارج من دينه لدين اخر
> ام الذي يدعوك ان تخرج من دينك
> اعتقد ان الفتنه التي يحدثها الاول اشد فتكا باستقرار الامه


 

لو كنت قارئ الكتاب المقدس لشفت ان داود و هو في عمره الصغير قضى على احد العمالقة بمصقلة... يعني بصيغة اخرى, هذا الرجل الذي يعادل الف رجل, يستطيع الله ان يجعل داود وهو في عمره الصغير قادرا على القضاء عليه, اذ لم يعد فتاكا او قويا كما كان في السابق, فمنطق الفتك و القوة يختلف مع الله و شعبه





> سؤال ثالث :
> فهمت من سياق الكلام ان يسوع ما اتي لينقض العهد القديم ولكن ليكمل ولكن ليس كل ما ياتي في العهد القديم نحن ملزمون به ( ارجو التركيز علي هذه النقطه لانها الاكثر تعقيدا بالنسبه لي )


 

من الذي قال اننا غير ملزمون بالعهد القديم؟

شريعة الله لا تتغير و كلام الله ثابت و اعطيك ابسط مثال

قيل في العهد القديم ان لا توني, لكن السيد المسيح له كل المجد قال, ان مجرد النظر الى المرأءة و اشتهائها يعني الزنى في القلب, اذا, هل نقض السيد المسيح حكم الزنى؟ بالطبع لا فالزاني سيبقى زاني و مستوجب حكم الزنى اي الرجم. المسيح سمى بالتشريع و اتممه عندما قال الزنى يبدأ بالنظرة الشهوانية و الزنى القلبي

الشئ نفسه في حكم الرجم او غيره, الحكم لم يتغير, لكن السيد المسيح دفع الحساب عني و عنك, فهو اخذ الحكم بدلا عنا فاصبحنا غير مستوحبين الموت او الرجم بحسب خلاصه





> سؤال جانبي
> 
> اريد ان اسال عن اشياء كثيره اقرءها في مواقع اسلاميه (كثيره جدا) واخاف ان اصنع بلبله
> هل يمكن ان ابعثها لاحد المشرفين في رساله خاصه؟
> شكرا


 

عزيزي, نحن نرد بالنعمة, و لسنا نرد من فلسفة ماي روكية او فلسفة محبية, نحن نرد بالروح القدس الذي فينا, فأطرح ما شئت من اسئلة في المنتدى بدل الرسائل الخاصة فبالنعمة لنا الجواب لكل سؤال


سلام و نعمة


----------



## محب جدا (5 فبراير 2006)

انا لم اخادع احد ولم اقل اني مسيحي في اي مشاركه

ولم اقل اني مسلم في اي مشاركه

ولن اقل ساترك لعقلي حرية الاختيار بعد الاقتناع

تعليقي علي كلام حضرتك لاحقا


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> انا لم اخادع احد ولم اقل اني مسيحي في اي مشاركه
> 
> ولم اقل اني مسلم في اي مشاركه
> 
> ...


 
و انا لم اقل انك قلت انك مسلم ام مسيحي

في بداية مداخلتك قلت انت كنت في البالتالك و في مسلمين سألوا انسان مسيحي و انت لم يكن لك الرد على سؤالهم... في مسلم يرد مكان المسيحيين؟

المهم, يا ريت لو تترك هذا الاسلوب الايحائي و تخليك صادق ولو مع نفسك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محب جدا (5 فبراير 2006)

اهم حاجه الصدق مع النفس وهذا ما ابحث عنه 

شكرا علي نصيحتك الغاليه


----------



## محب جدا (5 فبراير 2006)

يعني اسال براحتي


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

اتفضل أسأل كلنا منتظرين أسئلتك علشان نجاوبك


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

اسأل عزيزي, لكن كل سؤال منفصل في موضوع خاص, هذا و تجنب النسخ و اللصق من المواقع الاخرى, اقرأ و افهم و من ثم صيغ السؤال بحسب صيغتك


----------



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> اهم حاجه الصدق مع النفس وهذا ما ابحث عنه
> 
> شكرا علي نصيحتك الغاليه


اهم حاجة ان تكون مراة نفسك فكلمة الرب تقول
من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان
فأنت ما تفعله ليس الا الضحك على نفسك لان امام الرب كل شئ عريان
ونحن اولاده
مفهوم............


----------



## محب جدا (6 فبراير 2006)

عموما علشان محدش يقول ان كلامي قص ولزق

انا مقدرش اءلف اسئله

الواحد لما يسمع واحد مسيحي يقتنع ولما يسمع الرد من واحد مسلم يغير اقتناعه

والعكس

فكل طرف عنده رد لكل سؤال 

هو ده اللي انا ملاحظه من دخولي منتديات مسيحيه او اسلاميه

ولكن العبره بختام مقنع لكل موضوع  

وده قلب الشخص هو اللي بيحدده

فلا تعتب علي لو اتيت بموضوع قريته بيتكلم عن حاجه في المسيحيه ولا تعتبره قص من مواقع

موافق  استاذ ( my rock)

فانا لا احب ان اكتب موضوع وتحذف منه كلمه واحده

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> عموما علشان محدش يقول ان كلامي قص ولزق
> 
> انا مقدرش اءلف اسئله
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي محب جدا, اهنيك على صراحتك و بحصك عن الحقيقة مهما و اينما كانت

لا يستطيع احد ان يمنعك عن قرأءة المواقع الاخرى و الاطلاع على افكارهم, فقد يكون الحق عندهم بحسب وجهة نظرك, لكن الذي اقصده هو ان تقرأ الشبهة او الموضوع و تفهمها و تمتبها بحسب ما فهمته حتى لما نرد تكون مستوعب الرد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محب جدا (8 فبراير 2006)

شكرا (my rock) 

طيب كان في سؤال بخصوص الفروق الجوهريه العقائديه بين الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتستانت

وتم وضعه في موضوع منفصل  ولكن بسبب موضوع السؤال وضعته في المنتدي المسيحي العام

ولم اتلقي اي ردود

هل من رد


----------



## محب جدا (9 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك هل هناك رد

ارجو ردا مستفيضا لا يحتاج لتعليقات


----------



## استفانوس (9 فبراير 2006)

*اخي الحبيب 
ليس فرق جوهري بين  الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتستانت
كلنا نؤمن باله واحد
كائنا بذاته
ناطق بكلمته
حي بروحيه
وان وجد اختلاف طقسي فهو لايهم في الجوهر وهذا ان كان موجود فهو حدث من اجل المناسب وشد الحاف 
ولكن لدي سؤال
ماذا يهمك يامحب هل اثارت الفتنة ام زعزعة المنتدى
اقول لك لابقوتي بل بكلمة رب الجنود
انا ابي كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
فأنصحك ان تتحلى باسمك او لديك خيار اخر ان تغير اسمك فلديكم اسماء كثيرة الااسم محبة
لانه لايكون شركة بين النور والظلمة
مع خالص حبي لك متمنيا عودتك لفاديك*


----------



## محب جدا (11 فبراير 2006)

هل مثل هذا السؤال يمكن ان يثير الفتنه؟؟

ارشدني لاي طريقه اعرف منها الاجابه بعيدا عن صفحات المنتدي ان كان سيصنع فتنه

شكرا

علي حد ما عقلي يستوعب كان هناك مداخلة طويله لي موجوده بعد رد الاستاذ فريد
ولكني لا اراها الان.

قد اكون بيتهيالي.

هل تم حذفها او شيء من هذا القبيل ارجو الافاده


----------



## ma7aba (13 فبراير 2006)

الأخ محب جداً مادام الكتاب المقدس هو واحد عند نفس الكنائس فمالذي تقوله انت عن فروق لا يوجد فروق جوهرية بل فروق طقسية تتبع للطقوس الشعبية وليس للجوهر الإلهي 
هذا هو الجواب


----------

